# Is the Vizsla a decendant of Pan, the goat god?



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

???

http://vid1029.photobucket.com/albums/y351/trev1001/Nov 2014/truck_zpsc86zyzfo.mp4


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sorry about the scratches that I know have to be on the truck, but I was laughing my butt off.
If it makes you feel any better, one of my dogs has broken out a window of my suburban in the past.


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Hey its ok, I can NOW laugh about it too.
You can see his face at the end of the video, he has no idea he did anything wrong so it's my fault really.
I didn't punish or correct him at all as there was no use in it.
I NOW KNOW to keep a closer eye on him around the truck.
He jumps in the back of the truck at times with the tail gate up.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I always smile when I see cat footprints on my windshield. Not sure how'd I feel about vizsla prints.


----------

